# Is this normal ?



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

So this happend for the past hour ...0.0
I'm worried lol 
Never seen so much feathers when he was moulting 0::

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

If your Rocky is moulting, then I'd say it's normal.
When mine are moulting, they will even lose some feathers mid flight while having out of cage time. 
Also if Rocky had a scare while in the cage or even a night fright, the increased amount of fallen feathers is also to be expected.


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

aluz said:


> If your Rocky is moulting, then I'd say it's normal.
> 
> When mine are moulting, they will even lose some feathers mid flight while having out of cage time.
> 
> Also if Rocky had a scare while in the cage or even a night fright, the increased amount of fallen feathers is also to be expected.


Thank you aluz 
I even saw one fall when he just sat on the perch .. Hah
I gave him egg food today ^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome, Karina! The egg food will surely be helpful during this time. :thumbsup:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

If he's molting, I wouldn't worry . When one of my parrots was a baby and was having his first molt, one day I saw a PILE of feathers under where he was sitting. A handful (although he is so thickly feathered that you couldn't even tell by looking at him lol) but it really alarmed me since none of my birds have ever molted such a surprising amount in one sitting. Turns out everything was fine, and he's perfectly healthy to this day.


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

RavensGryf said:


> If he's molting, I wouldn't worry . When one of my parrots was a baby and was having his first molt, one day I saw a PILE of feathers under where he was sitting. A handful (although he is so thickly feathered that you couldn't even tell by looking at him lol) but it really alarmed me since none of my birds have ever molted such a surprising amount in one sitting. Turns out everything was fine, and he's perfectly healthy to this day.


Well, I think he is molting O-o
I mean what else could it be :S , I don't see any bald patches or blood thank god, so yeah I was just surprised by the amount ]=
also he is looking fluffy like always 
haha I collect the fallen feathers into a small box


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sure it's okay. I thought the same thing when I saw an unusual amount of feathers, like you said within an hour (or less). But it was fine.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I've seen it happening, so don't worry! You should see the amount of feathers fallen down when both 3 of my birds are moulting!


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

RavensGryf said:


> I'm sure it's okay. I thought the same thing when I saw an unusual amount of feathers, like you said within an hour (or less). But it was fine.


Okay thank you :001_rolleyes:


despoinaki said:


> I've seen it happening, so don't worry! You should see the amount of feathers fallen down when both 3 of my birds are moulting!


lol, soon i'll be able to "build" a new budgie out of his feahters xDD


----------

